

Show HN: AutoTable - An experiment in storing schemaless data in a relational DB - vyrotek
https://github.com/vyrotek/AutoTable

======
vyrotek
This is just a quick hack I put together in an attempt to implement an idea I
mentioned in a past discussion here on HN. Please forgive the crudeness of the
project and idea. I don't normally share these type of weekend projects but I
had enough interest from friends who wanted to see my implementation.

Here was my comment: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5425772>

------
cachemeifyoucan
Cool! Thanks for sharing.

